# First time Cycle on Anavar.. Results / Tips



## Baillie87

Hi,

I am considering running an Anavar only cycle for 8 weeks and would like to know what i can expect in the way of gains / side effects.

I have heard that people stack this with Primobolan or Test but i am pretty new on the 'juice' scene all though have used Pro-Hormones 5x before.

I am looking to strip fat but at the same time add LEAN muscle which will be maintainable after cycle, i am not interested in stacking 3 or 4 steriods together but would like some info on what the best stack would be for minimal sides but good quality gains.

I was going to take 50mg ED of Anavar with Milk thistle and your usual 250g protein 5ltrs of water multivitimans etc..

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Baillie87

Forgot to add my stats as thats normal practice on these things.

Weight - 13 stone (182lbs for those americans)

Height - 6ft

Lifting Experience - 2yrs

Body Fat - 11/12%

Ideally would like to acheive something similiar to that as my profile pic.


----------



## 18351

Have a look at this thread, very helpful for anavar info http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/108444-anavar-info.html#post1819711


----------



## Prime_Size

Jeevesy, that has helped me out massively. I am looking to run anavar aswell at 80mg a day.. With Prim at 500mg a week. This is also my first cycle and like baillie87, not looking to bulk but to add lean/hard gains..

Instead of running test I will be taking tribulus to help libido and creatine because I have heard it can't go without..

Good luck baillie87, keep in touch

:bounce: P_S


----------



## ballie

Baillie87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering running an Anavar only cycle for 8 weeks and would like to know what i can expect in the way of gains / side effects.
> 
> I have heard that people stack this with Primobolan or Test but i am pretty new on the 'juice' scene all though have used Pro-Hormones 5x before.
> 
> I am looking to strip fat but at the same time add LEAN muscle which will be maintainable after cycle, i am not interested in stacking 3 or 4 steriods together but would like some info on what the best stack would be for minimal sides but good quality gains.
> 
> I was going to take 50mg ED of Anavar with Milk thistle and your usual 250g protein 5ltrs of water multivitimans etc..
> 
> Thanks :thumbup1:


As we got the same user name thought I would answer you LOL

I did and var only cycle as my first cycle late last year I did 6 weeks at 30, 40, 50, 50, 50, 30 ed, After week 2 I was very strong and looked pretty pumped most of the time, my diet was a cutting diet 250g protein, 100g carbs ed totalling around 1800 - 1900 cals a day (if I eat over 2000 cals I put weight on) I am 6' 1" and 210 lb but old lol.

I was pleased with the end result I lost a fair bit of body fat and seemed to make small muscle gains which I seem to have kept, but I was dieting hard and working out hard 4 days a week with some cardio sessions on top of that, IMO it don't matter how much var you take it will be down to your diet and training that dictates how you get on, the var will make you lift heavier but if you want to cut up its all down to what goes on in the kitchen.

Having said that I liked the var, I had no bad sides and I am now 4 weeks into another cycle (80mg ed var with 450mg ew Test E)

Good luck mate


----------



## Prime_Size

What did you use for PCT ?

P_S


----------



## ballie

Prime_Size said:


> What did you use for PCT ?
> 
> P_S


Sorry, I should have said I don't need to do PCT as I am on TRT, therefore I am permanently receiving a small dose of Test from the good old NHS however, I do Liv.52 DS whilst on cycle and for a month after also I take omega 3 and the usal vit and mins and drink lots of water.


----------



## Baillie87

All of the above has been helpful, cheers dude. i was considering stack test with this but cant be ****d with the sides at the moment but if the Var goes well i may jump on a Test / Var cycle after PCT.

BALLIE - yeah i am not expecting like 20lbs of muscle in 8weeks as i know it is not a bulking AAS but how much roughly do you reckon i would gain, my diet is more unless the same as more except KCAL are normally around the 3200-3500 mark.


----------



## stevo99

I wouldnt expect too much, maybe half a stone from 50mg ED of var. It will lean you out more than it will build you up at that dose. Ideally 100mg ED is the ticket.

Be careful of muscle pumps tho, they can be a b!tch! Taurine will help with this


----------



## Baillie87

yeah i am in the mind set of not expecting the results i got from Superdrol & Tren all being that was a Pro-Hormone.. those shin pumps and back pumps were INSANE. i gained about 19lbs on that and kept 13.

If i gain 6lbs on this and lean out that to me would have been well worth while. just trying to get a feel for this before i look into heavier compounds such as Test / Dbol etc etc.


----------



## Baillie87

stevo99 - what sort of gains would i get from 100mg ED ? how bad would the sides be as ive read var has lower than normal side effects due to its low doseage... if i could get more than 6lbs on 100mg ED i would be tempted to run that instead.


----------



## stevo99

its hard to say what you will gain as it depends on so many factors such as current body composition, your training and diet etc

100mg per day just seems the magic number for when the var takes control, its a slow acting drug but once it gets going its great


----------



## Tommy10

im just finished a 100mg var/750 test cycle.....loved it....var kicked in after 10 days, amazing strength gains, leaner with more muscle hardness and definition,

was strict with my diet and plenty of sleep.....worked out 4 days a week.


----------



## ballie

As Stevo99 said "its hard to say what you will gain as it depends on so many factors" all I can add is that both times I ve taken var I have been on a calorie deficit diet and doing cardio, obviously this isn't the best way to gain muscle, I took the var to keep what I had whilst eating a calorie defict to lose fat however, I did make small muscle gains, I can't quantify how much muscle because I was losing fat at the same time but everyone tells me I look bigger and I can lift a little more too.

The only thing I will add is that the first time I took it I felt stronger quicker and got pumped very quickly (and that was at a max of 50mg e/d) the second time I am on 80mg e/d and it doesn't feel quite the same effect as the first (var is Lixus from same source) I don't know why this is may be you just get used to it? I only had 4 weeks off between cycles.


----------



## Baillie87

thanks everyone, it's been really good to get info back on Var as i know a few people on it and they have got pretty ripped on it!!

i will see how it goes as i am starting my cycle next monday. i will keep it at 50mg ED and if i need to bump it up, but better off to start small and see how i react to it.


----------



## ballie

Baillie87 said:


> thanks everyone, it's been really good to get info back on Var as i know a few people on it and they have got pretty ripped on it!!
> 
> i will see how it goes as i am starting my cycle next monday. i will keep it at 50mg ED and if i need to bump it up, but better off to start small and see how i react to it.


Yes thats what I did first time you should start to feel stronger after about 10 - 14 days. Assuming your tabs are 10mg I would take 30mg AM and then about 8 hours later take the other 20mg. Good luck mate and keep your diet clean.


----------



## Prime_Size

Running 80mg each day and was wondering how to split dosage during the day - each tab being 10mg ??

I will most probably be training in the afternoon/evening, if this would make any difference.

Cheers


----------



## ballie

Prime_Size said:


> Running 80mg each day and was wondering how to split dosage during the day - each tab being 10mg ??
> 
> I will most probably be training in the afternoon/evening, if this would make any difference.
> 
> Cheers


I am running 80mg myself, I do 40mg when I wake (about 7 - 7.30am) and the other 40mg about 4pm.

My reasons for splitting the dose is because the research I have done shows the half life of Anavar is 8 hours so I thought it would be good idea to keep it running thoughout the day by splitting the dose, I did try taking 30mg morning, 30mg afternoon and 20mg at bed time but this seemed to mess with my sleep so I just do morning and afternoon now.


----------



## Prime_Size

That was what I was thinking, I will run the 40/40mg split, due to it's 8 hour life. Very helpful :thumbup1:

What supplements are you running along side anavar ?

I will be taking prim (as stated before - 500mg a week), kre alkalyn creating by all American efx, taurine, glutamine, vitamin c etc...

:cool2:


----------



## ballie

Prime_Size said:


> What supplements are you running along side anavar:


450mg E/W Test E

0.5 Adex EOD

Liv 52 DS

Vits

Omega 3

my protein shakes have got glutamine in

Thats about it


----------



## Prime_Size

Very nice...

*Liv 52* is this like a 'milk thistle' ?

Hope the cycle goes well buddy, be good to keep us posted on gains/strength/libido/mood etc..

All the best


----------



## Prime_Size

Bumppp


----------



## ballie

Prime_Size said:


> *Liv 52* is this like a 'milk thistle' ?


Yes, google it there is lots about it out there.


----------



## Fullhouse

There u go

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Liv+52


----------



## GregBirmy7

ballie said:


> As we got the same user name thought I would answer you LOL
> 
> I did and var only cycle as my first cycle late last year I did 6 weeks at 30, 40, 50, 50, 50, 30 ed, After week 2 I was very strong and looked pretty pumped most of the time, my diet was a cutting diet 250g protein, 100g carbs ed totalling around 1800 - 1900 cals a day (if I eat over 2000 cals I put weight on) I am 6' 1" and 210 lb but old lol.
> 
> I was pleased with the end result I lost a fair bit of body fat and seemed to make small muscle gains which I seem to have kept, but I was dieting hard and working out hard 4 days a week with some cardio sessions on top of that, IMO it don't matter how much var you take it will be down to your diet and training that dictates how you get on, the var will make you lift heavier but if you want to cut up its all down to what goes on in the kitchen.
> 
> Having said that I liked the var, I had no bad sides and I am now 4 weeks into another cycle (80mg ed var with 450mg ew Test E)
> 
> Good luck mate


 Hi mate, seen a lot of posts about anavar and your comments give me the best idea as im not looking to gain mass im just looking to stay lean and lose body fat, would you recommend alot of cardio while running anavar to work best? i feel im at the muscle mass i wanna be at so just need to shred a bit now. cheers!


----------

